# Pseudomantis Nymphs



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All  

One of my Pseudomantis oothecae hatched yesterday. Around 20 nymphs met me in the evening when I arrived home. I think these are Pseudomantis albofimbriata, but they might be some other species. There isn't enough descriptive information about all the Australian species.

I was expecting them to hatch in several months from now, but the warmer temperatures indoors made these hatch early. So I bought some pinhead crickets today. I'll see how I go with these nymphs. They are about 7mm long from head to abdomen, and all of them are a very dark glossy brown. I wonder if any will go green as they age.

Anyway, here are the photos:


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice work  Nice photos to. Never heard of this species before...


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 27, 2007)

Interesting species,

Please keep us updated.


----------



## RodG (Jul 27, 2007)

Cool photos 8)


----------



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks 8)

Another ooth hatched today, which was a pleasant surprise


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrate Stefan!!  if you don't mind and have the adult specimen available please share with us the pic for adult mantis.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, this is the female that I think is the mother of these nymphs. I found her in one of the bushes along the fences and walls from which I collected about 4 oothecae.





















More photos of Pseudomantis here:

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/sple...s/Pseudomantis/

I have ooths from 2 species, one which I think is P. albofimbriata, the other one I don't know.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2007)

That dark spot on her arm looks like it's because she injures herself because the tip of her claw goes there.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pic Stefan, looks like Stagmomantis sp on first glance. Nice marking on the raptorial arm. I have never heard of this species before, thanks again.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2007)

Ogiga, as Yen said, the black spot is just a marking. That other female ( http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/sple...p%207%206%2007/ ) has even sharper claws that hook into the arm like that, with a groove, but the groove is perfectly fine, as you can see.

Yen, perhaps you have heard of Orthodera sp.? Pseudomantis is called false garden mantis because it has a similar arm spot to Orthodera, the Aust. garden mantis, which has an electric blue flame-like spot instead of black. Orthodera would have to be my favorite Aussie species.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 29, 2007)

So a good way to differentiate between the Orthodera and Pseudomantis is the color on the marking? Thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh, it's just one way of differentiating. Apart from the presence of a spot, they don't really look similar. http://images.google.com.au/images?svnum=1...G=Search+Images


----------

